# Hapkido DVD's



## terrylamar (Jun 16, 2011)

I have ordered a set of DVD's from a couple of prominent (an understatement, perhaps) Hapkido practioners.

SIN MOO HAPKIDO Masters series by Grandmaser Ji Han Jae. 

"These programs encompass all of the technicqal requirements from White Belt to 1st degree Black Belt (excluding meditiation techniques.)"

and

JR West Comprehensive Hapkido 

Volume I:  Joint Locks, Rope & Cane Techniques

Volume II:  Military Techniques, Ki Strikes and Speed Takedowns

Volume III:  Carrying Techniques, Chokes & Kick Defense

Has anyone viewed these two DVD Series?  What do you think of them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hopefully someone can jump in and help you.  I cannot.  I presume you have a background in some MA?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 17, 2011)

terrylamar said:


> I have ordered a set of DVD's from a couple of prominent (an understatement, perhaps) Hapkido practioners.
> 
> SIN MOO HAPKIDO Masters series by Grandmaser Ji Han Jae.
> 
> ...


 
Do Ju Nim Ji Han Jae's DVDs are a good addition to your library for reference!


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 23, 2011)

My three volume set of JR West Comprehensive Hapkido arrived today.  I have watched Volume One and Two. 

My first impression are that they are not high definition and seem to be a little dim, like they are copies of copies.  Though, there are more than clear enough to learn from.

Techniques demonstrated are not for beginners.  They are shot from different angles, the two demonstrators simply change sides.  Occasionally, detail shots are added in and some further explanation is given.  If you have no experience in Hapkido, these will not be good videos to learn basic technique from.

They are not comprehensive.  GM JR West states his style has over 3,000 techniques.  There may not be 100 techniques on all three volumes.

What is demonstrated is of superior quality.  GM West has very good form and an economy of motion making his techniques to seem to be very easy.  

GM West organization has a yearly training seminar, three days long, I think.  Judging from the skills he demonstrates in these videos, makes me want to attend his seminar even more so than I already did.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure either or both are excellent Hapkido resources as each is well respected in and out of their circles.

I would also suggest Alain Burrese.  Here is a review I did on one of his videos;  http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148264/1781414


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 24, 2011)

terrylamar said:


> I have ordered a set of DVD's from a couple of prominent (an understatement, perhaps) Hapkido practioners.
> 
> SIN MOO HAPKIDO Masters series by Grandmaser Ji Han Jae.
> 
> ...



Cost?


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 24, 2011)

tinker1 said:


> Cost?


 

Sin Moo Hapkido Master's Series, $326.94.  Includes all cost.

JR West, Three Volume Set, $94.81.  Includes all cost.


----------



## bcrainbow76 (Aug 13, 2018)

terrylamar said:


> I have ordered a set of DVD's from a couple of prominent (an understatement, perhaps) Hapkido practioners.
> 
> SIN MOO HAPKIDO Masters series by Grandmaser Ji Han Jae.
> 
> ...



Hi @terrylamar, where did you buy sin moo Hapkido master series? I cannot find out where to buy it and I would love to buy the full series from GM Ji Han Jae.


----------

